# Autumn



## workinforwood (Mar 5, 2009)

Time for me to show off too....knocked out this pen while waiting for the Kraft dinner to cook:wink:.  This is a little something I call "Autumn".  It is an assortment of leaves in multiple directions and randomly appearing around the pen.  All leaves are natural wood.  Both tubes are closed cast in Alumilite, meaning the scrollings are mounted on the tube, the end of the tube is closed off but open on the inside to accept nib or ink, and then it is cast.  This allowed more leaves to be present on the pen and for leaves to appear on both ends as well.  I cut some tiny leaves in the centerband and the home-made clip.  The banding and the clip are made of Paela.  The clip was sliced thin like paper because Paela does not like to bend, and the thin strips were laminated back together in a home made plywood jig.  The back of the clip was filed to profile the pen and then epoxied and nailed with a 50lb sledge..err no, the nails were eased into the epoxy holes using a trigger clamp.  Ends of the nails were filed off to reduce the length before they were installed.  And finally, the finish is American technology, Water clear UV resistant catalysed eurathane rock hard finish sprayed with my air brush while spinning on my Johnny rotisserie. Hand polished with spit from an Irish Setter after he just finished a bowl of cherio's.  That's the secret recipe...a perfect mix of lubricant and abrasive. :laugh:  
WHEW! Lots of Pics...
 





Custom case of course, matching pen on top and Buckeye Burl on bottom.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 5, 2009)

Your nothing but a big show off!
Your best so far.
I think I'll never post another pen here:frown:

​


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Mar 5, 2009)

Gulp   double gulp    Hi how Neighbor !! Thats just plain mine. Give it back!  What an artful pen!!!


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 5, 2009)

What Roy Said---and---that's just over the top.
Now go enjoy your Dinner


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 5, 2009)

That is an original work of art.  What a beautiful pen!  What are your plans for it?  It certainly would make a VERY special gift for someone close to you.

Thanks for sharing both your techniques and your finished work of art.

Jim Smith


----------



## bitshird (Mar 5, 2009)

Jeff, Now you done went and made 3 of us not want to show any of our pens any more, I understand you being upset by the nut and bolt guy winning that silly contest, But did you have to go and make something that pretty. First Keith makes me cringe every time I see he's put up another new pen, Now you just make me want to go hide under my lathe. By the  way that is a way cool pen and box, I don't like it but it is beautiful.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 5, 2009)

Fabulous! Love the leaves and especially the custom clip. Nice work, Jeff!


----------



## papaturner (Mar 5, 2009)

It`s amazing what happens when artistry,creativity and craftsmanship all come together. I believe you just demonstrated it for us.
Awesome pen I love it.


----------



## jackrichington (Mar 5, 2009)

A-1  original & splendid


----------



## Whaler (Mar 5, 2009)

That is magnificent!!!!!


----------



## arjudy (Mar 5, 2009)

Very innovative. I really like it.


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 5, 2009)

Great work, Jeff.
Man, what a lot of pieces, and patience!
Very nice, and the box goes well with it.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 5, 2009)

This is one that deserves to be in a "Best Of" collection. This forum has so much talent on it and there needs to be a place where this can be found easily 6 months from now or two years from now - easily by newbies looking to be inspired.

Beautiful work!


----------



## skywizzard (Mar 5, 2009)

...and how long did that Kraft dinner take to cook?

Beautiful!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Mar 5, 2009)

Jeff, that's just ridiculous.  I can make a dinosaur puzzle on a scroll saw, and I can turn a mean slimline (if all the pieces are included).  Your pics make me feel like the water boy for the junior varsity team.  Your craftsmanship is impeccable.


----------



## chriselle (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate to say it..:biggrin: but....your signature is right on the mark.  I admire your skills and recognize your patience.  The pen AND box are truly top shelf art and an inspiration to keep pushing the limits of our craft.  Awesome!!

Did I sense a "dig" at my finishing preference??..  Well, our sauces may be different but we both use a rotisserie to seal in an even coat of flavor..:biggrin::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW! Truly Inspirational. Makes me think of what I can do someday.

Ben


----------



## mrburls (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeff that is just amazing and a matching box. That has to be the best pen listed on the IAP to date. And there have been some pretty amazing pens shown off. GREAT JOB JEFF. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 6, 2009)

My mouth is hanging open and all I can say is WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 6, 2009)

I still say you don't make all these things , your just really good with photoshop :biggrin::tongue::wink:

Totally Awesome Jeff . 

By the way , your not allowed in next years freestyle .:biggrin:

You know that your making me think about setting up my scroll saw :worship:


----------



## Ligget (Mar 6, 2009)

Now that is just AWESOME, absolutely stunning piece of work!


----------



## JohnU (Mar 6, 2009)

Words can not describe that absolute vision of beauty!  You are a true "Leader of Pen Creations" and we are lucky to have you here.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BryanJon (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!! Wish I could make one like that!!! Again WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments.  Chris...I'm just having some fun with you of course...I totally dig your finish and wish I could do that.  This pen is something any beginner scroller could do with ease. All types of turning create an illusion of grandeur.  It is a spectacular looking pen, especially in person, I'm just saying the actual difficulty level for assembly is not that high.  It is far more difficult to re-assemble a scroll blank such as one of Keith's metal inlay unravelled pens than it is for this.


----------



## VisExp (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeff I think this is one of the nicest pens you've made.  I really like this as you must have had a very clear vision in your mind as to the finished product and then worked the many steps to get there.  Well done.


----------



## wolftat (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 6, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Thanks for the compliments...   This pen is something any beginner scroller could do with ease. All types of turning create an illusion of grandeur....



Your forgetting, it was your vision with shape, material, color and contrasts that set this above your down played success.   Im expecting to see this one on the home page!


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 7, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. It's not just the pen and craftsmanship, it the uniqueness. You are a very talented artist.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 7, 2009)

That is way gorgeous.


----------



## mitchm (Mar 7, 2009)

Amazingly awesome.....an absolutely stunning creation!!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 7, 2009)

I missed this post first time around.
Hard to find words to compliment your craftsmanship enough with this pen.
Epitome of the pen making art.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 8, 2009)

Jeff,
I haven't strolled thru many posts here lately but I'm real glad I saw this one.

I've seen many pens on this site. Even though I've only been a member a couple
of years, I've gone thru almost all the old SYOP from before I'd joined. I've gone thru
the archives and I've gone thru the now-defunct criticial comment area which
had some great stuff in it. I've also gone thru all the pens on the PMG.

This pen and box may not be the most difficult to make, as you say, but it's certainly
and without any doubt in my mind, one of the most delightful looking pens I've seen
to date.
Congratulations on a masterfully designed and crafted implementation.


----------



## tim self (Mar 8, 2009)

Dude, that's so over the top.  Great work and inspiration.  And me still trying to make waves.  Outstanding


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 9, 2009)

GaryMGg said:


> Jeff,
> I haven't strolled thru many posts here lately but I'm real glad I saw this one.
> 
> I've seen many pens on this site. Even though I've only been a member a couple
> ...



Thanks Gary.  It was not at all an easy pen to make.  The scrolling part was easy to do though.  It is time consuming scrolling a fixed tube, and even more so for a closed end fixed tube casting.  Patience and planning is the key to success.  People that push themselves a little further are the most relaxed people.  The push to go further requires more brain activity and that results in a more satisfying experience.  If any of that makes any sense..does to me


----------



## DustyDenim (Mar 10, 2009)

Jeff: 
That is one totally amazing looking pen. Like JohnU said it deserves to be on the home page. I hope to someday make one that looks at least half that good. Seeing that pen and box makes me want to go knock the dust off my scroll saw and get to work.


----------



## desertyellow (Mar 11, 2009)

That pen is on a track all its own.
You set the bar very high.
congratulations!


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Mar 11, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. Spring isn't even quite here yet and suddenly I'm looking forward to Fall.

Also, am I the only one who's going to ask the obvious question here?  Just How long do you cook your darn Kraft dinner? I'm sure it was nothing but mush by the time you finished.


----------



## TribalRR (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW... Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 12, 2009)

buzz7164 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Spring isn't even quite here yet and suddenly I'm looking forward to Fall.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who's going to ask the obvious question here?  Just How long do you cook your darn Kraft dinner? I'm sure it was nothing but mush by the time you finished.



I think the proper way to make Kraft dinner is to use aged cheddar, and that takes about 2 weeks to do, which is just enough time to knock out a pen like this. :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I think the proper way to make Kraft dinner is to use aged cheddar, and that takes about 2 weeks to do, which is just enough time to knock out a pen like this. :biggrin:



You must be really, really hungry after waiting 2 weeks to eat!!!!!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 13, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> Your pics make me feel like the water boy for the junior varsity team.  .



Yeah, what he said. Super Duper!


----------



## Munsterlander (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow!  No, really - Wow!!


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 14, 2009)

damn, i want some cheerios. that is a stunning piece of artwork, your skill is amazing!


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't have the words.....


----------



## amosfella (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice...  I like....  WOW!!!!!!


----------

